# Oy Vey Bronchitis



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Theo is sick! And boy, _do I feel your pain!_! Keeping a poodle who's used to being an active social butterfly under virtual "house arrest" is cruel and unusual punishment, for pood and owner alike! lol! It bums me out more than just a little to have to restrain Chagall from all the activities and outings he so enjoys. The better he feels, the better I feel BUT the harder it is to keep him safely (read, "calmly") occupied. I've toyed with teaching him to read and handing him a copy of "War and Peace" for starters.

I did find the steamy shower helpful for him, the vet also gave us cough tabs that work well, but I notice any pressure on the area of his trachea and he still coughs some, even after 8 days. I was told to keep him away from other dogs and the places they visit for 14 days. Being a wee bit overprotective, I may extend that some. Actually, I did move his grooming appointment further back on the calendar out of concern for him and all the other pooches. 

I do hope Theo gets well quickly, and wish you good luck in keeping him from over exerting himself. Just this morning we went out on the deck and the next thing I knew Chagall took off like a shot to chase a rather rotund groundhog. Luckily I had a firm hold on his leash; unluckily my shoulder _still _aches from being wrenched!! Poodles, ya' gotta love 'em! Feel better, Theo!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for your well wishes Chagall's Mom! I think he picked up the bronchitis at doggie day care. It's interesting that your Dr. said 14 days away from other dogs. I thought 10 days was long, especially b/c she said the antibiotic would work after 3 days.
Now starting with War and Peace, which I admit I haven't read, seems a bit much even if he did get his CGC. :act-up: But you know his likes and dislikes so you'd know what his favorite book would be. Theo is a romantic so I think his favorite book would be the play Romeo and Juliet. Theo often has a slightly sad look in his eyes.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear the GORGEOUS Theo is under the weather. Hope he feels better soon!
I've been nursing a pulled muscle for a couple of weeks now....and I swear it's the hardest thing to TRY to keep Riley settled! He's hurt his leg a couple of times since the original time despite my best efforts!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

RileysMommy said:


> Sorry to hear the GORGEOUS Theo is under the weather. Hope he feels better soon!
> I've been nursing a pulled muscle for a couple of weeks now....and I swear it's the hardest thing to TRY to keep Riley settled! He's hurt his leg a couple of times since the original time despite my best efforts!


I remember when you originally posted about poor Riley injuring himself. I think we are members of a rather large club; poodle owners going half-mad trying keep our poodle's recovery_ on_ track, while they race around like they're_ at_ the track! Well wishes going out to Riley, and I hope you can feel Zeneace: throughout the remainder of his recuperation. (If you figure out how to manage that, PM me!! lol!)


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Riley's mommy,
I remember you posting about his injury too. That's a hard one because he can reinjure by running and playing. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

coconutgeordie said:


> Riley's mommy,
> I remember you posting about his injury too. That's a hard one because he can reinjure by running and playing. I hope he gets better soon!




Yes! And that's exactly what has happened! Mostly when Daddy gets home and he gets overly excited...jumping off the couch onto the hardwood floor....that's been the worst one! I think these floors are beautiful but am seriously considering covering them with carpet because Riley has a hard time running on them! 
We've been playing on the sofa but he gets bored VERY easily with that! Sometimes we play in the bedrooms where there is carpet....but nothing beats playing fetch in the yard! I just want him to completely heal before we do that again! And, I guess it doesnt help that he's 9 years old either! Daddy always tells him he's not a spring chicken anymore! lol "But, he's not an old man either," I say!


----------

